# Shustoke



## RoaminRog (Feb 21, 2018)

Parked at the POI here, where our Pay and Display ticket advises that we ‘Depart at Dusk’.
Can anyone tell me if we are still ok to overnight please.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 21, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> Parked at the POI here, where our Pay and Display ticket advises that we ‘Depart at Dusk’.
> Can anyone tell me if we are still ok to overnight please.



Severn Trent Water can probably tell you (and one can guess what their answer would be).  Any signs to indicate, for example, that gates are locked at dusk?


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 21, 2018)

We stayed overnight there last year and locals told us the gate is never shut.


----------



## alcam (Feb 21, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> Parked at the POI here, where our Pay and Display ticket advises that we ‘Depart at Dusk’.
> Can anyone tell me if we are still ok to overnight please.



I think when these vague , non legal terms are used ( dusk , overnight etc) you can guarantee there is no problem .


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 21, 2018)

The 'Pay & Display' must be newish. Wasn't there when I stayed last.

What are the charges?


----------



## RoaminRog (Feb 22, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> The 'Pay & Display' must be newish. Wasn't there when I stayed last.
> 
> What are the charges?



There is a single ‘Daily Charge’ of one pound but is non time specific.
In large letters it clearly states ‘DEPART BY DUSK’


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 22, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> There is a single ‘Daily Charge’ of one pound but is non time specific.
> In large letters it clearly states ‘DEPART BY DUSK’



Did you overnight?


----------



## RoaminRog (Feb 22, 2018)

Edina said:


> Did you overnight?



No Chris, we didn’t feel welcome, so moved to the Toby.


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 22, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> There is a single ‘Daily Charge’ of one pound but is non time specific.
> In large letters it clearly states ‘DEPART BY DUSK’



Thanks Roger


----------



## eddyt (Feb 22, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> No Chris, we didn’t feel welcome, so moved to the Toby.



hi
   the other toby alows night parking. up at sheldon.


----------



## alcam (Feb 22, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> There is a single ‘Daily Charge’ of one pound but is non time specific.
> In large letters it clearly states ‘DEPART BY DUSK’



So what time is DUSK ? Simply not a legal definition .


----------



## TJBi (Feb 22, 2018)

alcam said:


> So what time is DUSK ? Simply not a legal definition .



I know that Shustoke is nowhere near Sunderland, but this is what Sunderland City Council has said on the subject:
Definitions of Dawn and Dusk - a Freedom of Information request to Sunderland City Council - WhatDoTheyKnow

:goodnight:


----------

